# Blackwater extract? Benefits?



## Kyriako (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm reading up a little on blackwater extract. All I've found is information by the companies that sell it. Any first-hand information on it? What exactly is it good for? I hear it has vitamins for the fish and plants, and it makes the fish feel a little more secure, since it's tinted.

Any other information, or photos of what tank water w/the BW extract looks like? Thanks!


----------



## pitbull931 (Dec 2, 2006)

i used it when i first got my p's, i saw no real benefit from it. i actually think it made my other fish act retarted.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

First, it wont help your plants. It doenst really give any vitamins or minerals to your fish either. It is made to basically replicated the water in the calm spots of the amazon that get tinted dark from leaves, wood, etc.

Some people like it, some dont, it is personal preference. Most complaints I hear is the effect diminishing too quickly and really not being worth the money.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

As far as i kno its just some gunk that tints ur water to make it look more like a murky river where piranha normally live. i personally dont use it, i like to see the fish clearly


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

ummm, it has vitamins etc in it....as far as i know, could be wrong, but it is good for your fish


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

I noticed that since one of the main property's of it is peat moss my ph goes down, witch is ok until you factor in the fact that my tap is 7.0 ph. So large water changes screwed with my tank leading to stress and sickness to my fish. I don't use it.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

itstheiceman said:


> ummm, it has vitamins etc in it....as far as i know, could be wrong, but it is good for your fish


Im not sure where you get that this will be beneficial to your fish... yes it has stuff in it like vitamins and minerals but that is just part of what it is made out of.

Here is the manufactures site info: http://www.tetra-fish.com/catalog/product.aspx?id=76


----------



## SangreRoja (Feb 18, 2006)

The way I see it is my fish is from the wild and I want him/her to feel just at home so I use it to stress them way less.


----------



## itstheiceman (Oct 5, 2006)

therizman1 said:


> The way I see it is my fish is from the wild and I want him/her to feel just at home so I use it to stress them way less.


i agree, id like to try it in my water, but not sure if its just going to be a waste of money


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

I've tried it and after 1 day or two, the effect was gone so don't waste your money on that. It might be useful to use that stuff if you want to breed your fish though


----------



## Naturil (Jan 1, 2007)

Like others have said before me, it creates an Amazon like effect....but it lasts for a very short period of time. I have an 11 times turnover rate in my tank, and I swear the stuff doesn't last a day. IMO it is not worth the amount of money you would have to spend to keep your tank conditioned all the time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

if you want the good stuff throw some peat nuggets in your filter- thats where its at!


----------

